# Irregular Shaped Eggs....



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

H everyone

Im on my second round of IVF and had EC on Friday 14th Jan (yesterday) .  I had a call this morning from the clinic to say that 8 eggs fertilised, although they were concerned cause all of my eggs are irregular shaped.  

Has anyone had a similar experience? - Have the irregular eggs gone on to become embies and eventually beautiful babies?

Going out of my mind with worry - having been through the whole IVF drama once again, I would hate for things to fail at this hurdle....  

Guess I will find out soon enough and they havent yet hatched...if any of them are viable, the transfer will be on Monday.

Jx


----------



## Sammi11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there Jasmine,

I had a similar situation a year or so ago on my second fresh cycle. When I came to having my eggs put back in they told me (on the phone that morning I seem to remember) that my eggs were oval, not round. They were vague, but i asked again when i went to have them put back in, and they were again vague...but said they had seen this before, tho unusual, it didn't seem to be a big problem. that cycle was not great - i got 5 eggs, it was a short protocol, i had a very heavy cold in stimming phase, and the fertilisation was poor. 2 embryos of poor quailty were put back and i was given a 2% chance of it working - it didn't. we decided to go ahead as it was an NHS cycle, and we would have got nothing back if we had abandoned so far into the cycle.

I emailed Crystal who was the expert on ff embryologist section that is very occasionally open for a few weeks only. she did email back a few weeks later and kindly explained that it was basically ok, but a bit unusual. I don't know if you mean yours are oval, or mis-shapoen some other way? Maybe try googling, or searching on ff. I hope this is of some help.

Good luck with everything,

Sammi x


----------

